# Pen cleaning question



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

What do you use to clean your goat pens? I have 2 manure forks, one is a "regular" one with tines that are about 1" apart, and the other has tines that are 1/2" apart. The regular one is lighter and easier to use but the goat poop falls through unless it is mixed with hay. The one with the 1/2" tines works better but a lot of the poop still falls through and I never feel like I am getting their pen as clean as I would like it to be :GAAH: . Any suggestions?

Jen


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I usually do a total clean out when we clean pens so I use a fork then a shovel and broom but i have cement floors what are your?


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

This is their outdoor pen. It is sand/dirt.

Jen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I use this https://www.petedge.com/product/Flexrak ... /44040.uts

I first clean up all the hay with the pitch fork and then I rake the last bit into a pile and use the "dust pan" part to dump it into the bucket or wheel barrow for removal


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our ground around the barn is dirt. Hard ground through the summer. I just use a leaf rake and rake it all up, and depending on where I put it, I use the shovel and wheel barrow. Never had any issues and the leaf rake works good for me. But not sure it would work on sand?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

leaf rake does work on sand -- just hard still to scoop it up. A shovel would work but it hurts my back so I use the dust pan type thing with the long handle because it works


----------



## kubileya (Apr 8, 2010)

My pen has a dirt floor, too. I use a rake to get the hay & bedding, then just use a regular old broom to sweep the pellets into a pile that I can scoop up with the shovel. Easy-peasy!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a dirt floor in the pen and a wooden floor in the barn. I use a leaf rake to rake the poo and hay from outside into a pile, then use a pitchfork or shovel to get it into a wheel barrow.

For the barn I use the rake as well for the large piles, then sweep out the rest to get it back down to wood. The girls' barn is pretty small and they like to waste hay so using a broom alone doesn't really work!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Leaf rake and flat edge shovel for the yard, broom and shovel for the wood floor in the barn. During the summer it's easy to clean the barn cause it's nothing but berries...and very easy to make "manure tea" for use on the garden as well as houseplants cause theres no hay in with them.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I've simply trained my goats not to poop. :ROFL: (I crack myself up!)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

citylights said:


> I've simply trained my goats not to poop. :ROFL: (I crack myself up!)


 :laugh: So...I guess you have statues of goats? :wink: Ever notice how every time they MOVE they drop berries?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

what is a "good" cleaner for the dirt floors - do you ever put down some type of disinfectant?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You can put down Sweet PDZ, it's real good stuff, I used it when I used to work on a horse farm years ago.

Forgot to mention that it's a powder...here's a link on jeffers
http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/produc ... id=0034089

You can probably check with a local feed store so you can get it locally. Just use a little bit and it will go a long way


----------

